# Diarrhoea and sickness after spaying



## Keira79 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, Fudge was spayed on Monday morning and has been doing well-ish!! 
The vet sent me away with 3 Tins of RC sensitive for her to eat, which I haven't given her as she is on Eden and I didn't want to completely change her food esp as she Is on grain free and the tins contain rice, anyway, she has been quite loose and struggling to poo, and has had 2 accidents in the kitchen which is very unlike her, so this morning I cooked up some chicken breast and sweet potato for her breakfast which she wasn't too keen on to start with but ate eventually, and at lunchtime she threw it all up!! Now I'm a bit worried about her and not really sure what to do for the best. We have an appt at the vets tomorrow anyway to check her wound so will ask them about it then, I just wondered if anyone had been through similar or had any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Keira79 said:


> Hi, Fudge was spayed on Monday morning and has been doing well-ish!!
> The vet sent me away with 3 Tins of RC sensitive for her to eat, which I haven't given her as she is on Eden and I didn't want to completely change her food esp as she Is on grain free and the tins contain rice, anyway, she has been quite loose and struggling to poo, and has had 2 accidents in the kitchen which is very unlike her, so this morning I cooked up some chicken breast and sweet potato for her breakfast which she wasn't too keen on to start with but ate eventually, and at lunchtime she threw it all up!! Now I'm a bit worried about her and not really sure what to do for the best. We have an appt at the vets tomorrow anyway to check her wound so will ask them about it then, I just wondered if anyone had been through similar or had any suggestions?
> Thanks


Its not unusual for some dogs to get a reaction to anaesthesia and the other drugs given. With some drinking too much too quick will even cause vomiting the first night. Bowel movements can be impaired for up to 72 hours with anaesthesia too, and certain drugs can cause stomach upsets and loose motions. After 4 days though I would have thought that things would have settled if it was anaesthesia, pre meds and other drugs given at the time of the op.

Have they sent her home on any medication and is she still on it, like any antibiotics or pain relief in the form of NSAIDs like metacam or Rimadyl?
Sometimes certain antibiotics can cause loose motions or diarrhoea, and NSAIDs can cause gastric upsets.


----------



## Keira79 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes she was given some pain relief tablets, she is still doing really dark brown liquid poos, and I have just cleaned up yet more from the kitchen (which is where she sleeps) she has also urinated in there which she hasn't done since house training at 4 months. I am going to phone the vet first thing as our appt isn't until 2pm and I'm starting to worry about her. She seems ok in herself but isn't interested in food and I'm not sure how much she is drinking either and she isn't exactly a chunky dog to start with. Just worried that it's my fault for not giving her the RC and feeding her the usual Eden. :-(


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 3, 2011)

Must be an initial reaction to meds and shots given but eventually, it would surely subside.


----------



## Keira79 (Jan 15, 2013)

Up again to yet more urine and liquid poo, think there may be some blood in there now, very dark brown/red!! I have put a small amount in a sample pot just in case the vet needs it. She has also been sick phlegmy brown bile. Why do these things always get worse at night??? Her gums are still moist and pink but she definitely isn't her usual self. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Keira79 said:


> Up again to yet more urine and liquid poo, think there may be some blood in there now, very dark brown/red!! I have put a small amount in a sample pot just in case the vet needs it. She has also been sick phlegmy brown bile. Why do these things always get worse at night??? Her gums are still moist and pink but she definitely isn't her usual self. Will keep you posted!


Oh no poor you and poor Fudge.

I would hazard a guess that it's the pain relief tablets that have upset her stomach. As SledgeDogHotel has already said NSAIDS can have this effect with some dogs.

I certainly don't think it's anything whatsoever to do with not changing her diet onto the RC tins.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Keira79 said:


> Yes she was given some pain relief tablets, she is still doing really dark brown liquid poos, and I have just cleaned up yet more from the kitchen (which is where she sleeps) she has also urinated in there which she hasn't done since house training at 4 months. I am going to phone the vet first thing as our appt isn't until 2pm and I'm starting to worry about her. She seems ok in herself but isn't interested in food and I'm not sure how much she is drinking either and she isn't exactly a chunky dog to start with. Just worried that it's my fault for not giving her the RC and feeding her the usual Eden. :-(


I would think its likely the drugs more then the food, although sudden abrupt changes of food can cause stomach upsets, although as its a sensitive light diet in theory it should be received OK. To be honest its totally unnecessary they do need a light easily digestible meal the first night in recovery, but a bit of boiled chicken no skin as its full of fat, boiled white fish and a little white fresh cooked plain rice, or even a bit of plain scrambled egg and a little rice does the job. That's all I ever do and my vets doesn't push prescription diets, just makes suggestions like above that Ive always done anyway.

Any mucos a clear jelly like substance in with the loose motions? Loose watery poos especially with mucos usually means colitis where the bowel inflamed. NSAIDs can sometimes cause that. Are you giving the tablets on an empty stomach? They should always be given with food or 10/15 minutes after, as on an empty stomach it can irritate the gut more. Vets sometimes forget to tell you.

Excessive peeing both in quantity and frequency and loss of control often means a urinary tract infection, its possible I suppose that she has picked up one. See if you can get a pee sample to take with you to test while your there.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Keira79 said:


> Up again to yet more urine and liquid poo, think there may be some blood in there now, very dark brown/red!! I have put a small amount in a sample pot just in case the vet needs it. She has also been sick phlegmy brown bile. Why do these things always get worse at night??? Her gums are still moist and pink but she definitely isn't her usual self. Will keep you posted!


With colitis you can get specks of blood in the motions too. I would get her in as soon as you can for a check over.


----------



## Keira79 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, you were all pretty spot on, looks like the rimadyl has upset her stomach. Glad i didn't give her the full number of doses and yes I did give it after food, but she does have a pretty sensitive tummy. £80 worth of antibiotics, rehydration powders and antacids later and she has certainly perked up a bit. Just to confirm I didn't give her the RC tins, will donate them to a shelter! She has eaten a bit of chicken so let's hope the diarrhoea stops soon! Will give her a little scrambled egg to see if that helps bind her up.
Really peeved as it's taken me ages to get the right amounts of Eden and get up the courage to give her raw chicken wings and drumsticks, bit scared to start her with her bones again for a while!! She needs fattening up again, she looks so skinny!! :-(


----------



## Keira79 (Jan 15, 2013)

She woke me up this morning with a lick wash to say it was breakfast time....she's back xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Keira79 said:


> She woke me up this morning with a lick wash to say it was breakfast time....she's back xx


Really pleased shes back to normal and feeling much better.


----------

